# New to my collection.... KT-8 with tablets inside



## Longhunter (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello all,It's been a while since I got anything new so I thought I would post my new find.I just acquired a KT-8 with a nice label, cork and the tablets still inside.Here she is:


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice. Difficult to get a complete bottle like this, even in common bottles.


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice find! The label and contents really knock that bottle out of the park.


----------



## Longhunter (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Jack. I was rather proud to get it in my collection.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2015)

It's a nice Detroit bottle, too.


----------



## Longhunter (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 19, 2015)

Love the Poisons with label and content. Have several my self.gac


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2015)

I missed this here Mike but I just saw it on FB a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Longhunter (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello Eric..... Yep, some of the guys I know in the bottle world hang out on that FB page. Thanks for looking! Mike


----------

